# HELP! anavar and proviron liquid oral



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2016)

ok so tried to make anavar 50mg/ml liquid oral 50/50 glycerine/ vodka. as my ther orals work with and winstrol,...... not anavar, still big heavy grains that plummet to the bottom asap.

so iv boiled all the liquid off to gain the raw back, var only liquefied one it was raging hot on the hob.

proviron 50mg/ml is ok but grains are too big to go through my pipette.

can someone help me make these a suspended oral? 

last resort i was thinking just mix them in glyercine at 10mg/ml and take it like medicine on a 5ml spoon?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2016)

So tried someones sugestion on here to use oil only... Didnt work so added peg300 this solution seems to work its 50/50 mct/peg300

25mg/ml 100ml bottle

Scared to taste it haha will spoon feed it as it blocks my pepittes also the peg has seperated from the oil when left, iv heated this so still to hot to touch atm


Advice please?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2016)

Here is my var iv saved from my previous liquid oral fail it settled at the bottom that well that i could suck most of the liquid out then boil the rest off


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 2, 2016)

The reason it separated is you have a water-soluble compound (peg)  mixed with an oil.  You also need 151 proof alcohol or more for your solvent,  preferably 190. Vodka won't do it. Then you can cut it with peg   



[email protected] said:


> So tried someones sugestion on here to use oil only... Didnt work so added peg300 this solution seems to work its 50/50 mct/peg300
> 
> 25mg/ml 100ml bottle
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok cheers well it i shake it i think it mixes long enough to get a spoon full lol will have to do, will it taste bad iv never had  peg300 before lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2016)

Well had my 1st dose of peg300, put 2ml of my solution into 150ml of pressed fruit juice and l of my proviron solution, gave it a swirl and necked it then washed down another mouth full of juice tasted fine altho i did sense it was in there. Easy tho im happy with this, more peg300 to order.

Any suggestions on a uk source for 500ml peg300?

Iv contacted uklabsupplys there online payment isnt working so im contacting them cia email to get a paypal invoice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2016)

Iv sorted some peg 300 and it dont taste to bad if mixed in pressed juice, my var is saved.

One question, whats the max mg/ml you would make with peg300 as id like to mix all my orals to a single solution for simplicity


----------



## greggy (Apr 5, 2016)

Try using vegetable glycerin.  Much better.  Same viscosity.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2016)

Peg300 saved my var, now im to mix my proviron and var as an all-in-one to teaspoon it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stayinfit (Apr 8, 2016)

greggy said:


> Try using vegetable glycerin.  Much better.  Same viscosity.


Greggy, are you saying vegetable glycerin can be used in place of peg300?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2016)

Oil alone will just clump the raw up unevenly imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggy (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes.  As Magnus stated you will have to use everclear too. I mix mine 80% vegetable glycerin and 20% everclear.  Mix it in everclear first then add the glycerin.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 22, 2016)

Personally for DB and win I have just water with success. Shake it lightly and immediately dose. Works like a charm. Just watch it because the particles will begin settling within seconds of shaking


----------



## djpase (Feb 7, 2017)

i just used everclear and peg300 for my winni. all dissolved perfectly clear. no need to even shake it but i do anyway. looks like water. tastes ok


----------



## gh0st (Feb 11, 2017)

Magnus82 said:


> The reason it separated is you have a water-soluble compound (peg)  mixed with an oil.  You also need 151 proof alcohol or more for your solvent,  preferably 190. Vodka won't do it. Then you can cut it with peg



I always have heard that pure grain alchole works better then the everclear. but just what friends have used and passed along to me. Graves 190 Proof grain alchole is what what a few friend used.

Off topic question...no need to answer but i thought magnus was a made mod here faily recently. J/w what happened. No need to answer if someone wants to PM me thats fine. just wondering what the ban is about. Sorry if im WAY off topic and bringing up a sore topic. My bad in advance if that the case!

Honestly back to topic. HOW DID THIS WORK OUT? also why the need to make it as a blend if its just for personsal use unless im, again taking something where it shouldnt, anyways. I would assume making both seperate then just taking each and mixing would be easier!? NO?


----------



## javman (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok so would var in raw form mix evenly in ora sweet?  Or would the var need to be mixed with another solvent and then mixed with ora sweet?  Thanks


----------

